# Vitex Question



## nursinmama (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm not sure I've got this in the right place but here goes. I've been taking Vitex now for about a month & a half. I am not ttc but I am trying to end the 10 days or so of spotting before af & also trying to change leutal phase from 9-10 days to 12-14. Anyway, this month's cycle was better as in, not nearly as much bloating & I ended up with a 12 day leutal phase. However, the spotting did not change. Is this something that Vitex will help with or does it only help to increase the length of your leutal phase. Also, can Vitex make you itch? TIA!!


----------



## sky_and_lavender (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi Paula,

In Western herbalism, Vitex is known to "normalize the cycle." It is also known to improve progesterone levels. If your spotting is due to low progesterone, vitex may help. But, unlike drugs, herbs can take a while to transform a problem. So it would not be abnormal for it not to have had an impact in the first month. I've read that sometimes long-term use (say, 6 months?) is required to have the full effect depending on your condition. In my personal experience, I usually get some results by the second month of taking it. (I take it for a different reason, though: PMS!







)

Itching (and mild rash) is a possible side effect of vitex, according to several websites. I don't know whether it is side effect that normally goes away or intensifies if you keep using it, though. It might be good to consult an herbalist if any symptoms or side effects concern you.

Good luck!


----------



## sbilady (Jun 21, 2007)

I have the same spotting. After reading TCOYF, I'm convinced that this is just one of the my many symptoms of hypothyroidism. It all makes sense now and it was like a light bulb going off in my head as I curled up with that book. If that may be your case, you aren't treating the root cause of the problem with the vitex. I know from previous research that most endocrinologists miss true hypothyroidism due to the flawed reliance Big Pharma's indoctrination of the medical community with Synthroid. There's so much to learn. There's a book by a Dr. Brownstein called _Iodine: Why You Need It, Why You Can't Live Without It_ I ordered that I want to make apart of my research. This site has the most up to date version (and the cheapest price too).

http://www.breastcancerchoices.org/order


----------



## Mommy2Haley (Oct 25, 2007)

Sorry to highjack the thread but I just wanted to know if Vitex would DECREASE milk supply. I'm still breastfeeding my 16 month old and we'd like to TTC w/o weaning. My cycles have started to return (I get all the changes throughout the month but no actual AF) and I was hoping Vitex might kick start the change. Yes, I actually just said I WANT AF to return. 

Now returning you to your regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Vitex can decrease milk supply for some women, in others they don't notice anything.


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peony* 
Vitex can decrease milk supply for some women, in others they don't notice anything.

ive been taking it for just over four months and i havent noticed any drop in supply. and my son is two, so he would tell me if he noticed anything.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

I never noticed any decrease when I was taking it, it made me feel so much better and it worked pretty quickly for me, like maybe a month or so. I needed to balance my cycles because they were very screwy and I had the most AWFUL PMS after DD was born, I got no break from AF it came right back after her birth. The Vitex helped me immensely and fish oil, I love the fish oil.


----------

